# Doh moment ... Panaracer Pasela tires



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I installed some Panaracer Pasela TGs on my commuter bike a couple of weeks ago but removed them after two days because my bike felt so much slower. Actually, it wasn't just a feeling -- my average speed those two days was about 2 mph slower than usual.

I got to looking at the Panaracers over the weekend and realized that they have a directional arrow on the sidewalls. They actually are supposed to be mounted with the tread facing a certain direction -- the opposite of how I had installed them. I always install my tires so the decal lines up with the valve on the quick release side of my bike, so I can more easily locate holes in tubes when I get a flat. Turns out that the tread was facing backwards when I mounted the tires my usual way.

I've never used bike tires before than had directional treads. Is this common? I've always used Michelins and other tires without much tread and no directional requirements. BTW, my bike definitely rolled a lot smoother and faster with the tires turned the right way.

(I also posted this thread in the Wheels and Tires forum.)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It is fairly common with mountain bike tires, less so with road tires but as you now know such tires do exist.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Hmmm, I'd better go check mine.....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

isn't it more typical to line up the decals on the driveside?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a hard time believing that tires on backwards would result in a 2mph difference.

I'm not saying it didn't, I'm just saying it would surprise me, that's all.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Someone had to say what we were all thinking.



My Own Private Idaho said:


> I have a hard time believing that tires on backwards would result in a 2mph difference.
> 
> I'm not saying it didn't, I'm just saying it would surprise me, that's all.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

To clarify, I don't think the tires caused me to go 2 mph slower, but it wasn't just my imagination that they were slower. Part of the "recorded" lower speed was due not resetting my bike computer for the larger tires. Plus, it was hot and I was kind of dragging on those days. But I've ridden enough miles on various tires and wheels to notice when my bike is rolling slower, and it definitely felt much slower. And I felt a noticeable difference in speed today with the tires turned the correct direction.


----------

